# Tug, the Rescue



## PaintedOaksOki (Oct 6, 2011)

So, I went back and picked up that betta at Petsmart today! He's acclimatizing as I type this, and is swimming about his cup trying to swim about the tank. He's got some finrot, but I have two tea spoons of AQ salt and about 2.5mL of Stresscoat + in with him. My brother named him Tug (I'll exlpain this later xD) hence why the title is 'Tug, the Rescue.'

I'll get pictures of him shortly to show you guys! ^.^ He's actaully quite pretty.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Awesome! I look forward to the pics of him!


----------



## PaintedOaksOki (Oct 6, 2011)

I just have to wait for my iPod to charge!

Haha, the water in his cup is warming up to the tank temperature and as it does he gets more active.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

PaintedOaksOki said:


> I just have to wait for my iPod to charge!
> 
> Haha, the water in his cup is warming up to the tank temperature and as it does he gets more active.


Aww. Isn't it a wonderful feeling to do this for a betta?


----------



## PaintedOaksOki (Oct 6, 2011)

Yeah, and my mom is all like: Why do you want to get sick fish? xD

This is why, and he isn't even out of his cup... only had him for like 30 minutes! 

At Petsmart I swear they had some giant girls, they were MASSIVE like just huge!


----------



## PaintedOaksOki (Oct 6, 2011)

I have released him into his new digs, and he was swimming around a bit, but when I check up on him he goes in hides, he's a little shy!


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

PaintedOaksOki said:


> I have released him into his new digs, and he was swimming around a bit, but when I check up on him he goes in hides, he's a little shy!


Aww. Im sure once he associates you with food he will come out of his shell


----------



## PaintedOaksOki (Oct 6, 2011)

I think he's just not used to the whole "Hey! I can swim!!" thing either yet! lol, he's red, and has some shiny purple overlaying it. He'll have a nice spread I think, once his tail grows back of course.

My last betta was so out going, even from the start, but he's pretty shy.

He discovered the heater, xD


----------



## megaredize (May 21, 2012)

awww congrats!!! cant wait to see him!


----------



## PaintedOaksOki (Oct 6, 2011)

editting/uploading picks right now!!  I swear he was posing in a few pictures, lol.


----------



## PaintedOaksOki (Oct 6, 2011)

*The Photo Shoot*



















He was posing here ^ I swear! I got so many of the same picture!!









This last one, he turned away and hid his head in the plant, lol!


----------



## megaredize (May 21, 2012)

hes so awesome! im sure his fins will heal in your care


----------



## PaintedOaksOki (Oct 6, 2011)

I ended up picking the healthiest one out of all the sick fish, well one of them... A lot of them couldn't even swim, they were all floating on their sides o.o I think they had Swim Bladder or something... They had a few pretty CTs, who need less help, but I like him the best ^.^


----------



## megaredize (May 21, 2012)

i usually always get the healthiest ones too because i always go when they get their shipment in, i wanted a CT when i got Bluey but they didnt have anything that caught my eye and then i saw how small and sad he looked in his filthy cup and i had to save him.


----------



## PaintedOaksOki (Oct 6, 2011)

None of their fish were very healthy there, a lot had fin rot and such, some were flaring at others, but I liked him the best, even though he was in a tad bit worse conditions, plus he'd been there longer than most... He ate a pellet a few minutes ago, so I know he's not in horrible condition! 

With the AQ salt I have to do 100% changes every day, right?


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

PaintedOaksOki said:


> None of their fish were very healthy there, a lot had fin rot and such, some were flaring at others, but I liked him the best, even though he was in a tad bit worse conditions, plus he'd been there longer than most... He ate a pellet a few minutes ago, so I know he's not in horrible condition!
> 
> With the AQ salt I have to do 100% changes every day, right?


Yes, 100% every day.
Do not give him aquarium salt for longer than 10 days or it will hurt him.


----------



## PaintedOaksOki (Oct 6, 2011)

I knew that, I have some API General Cure on hand, from my last fish, so if the fin rot continues on I have it! For say if his finrot does continue on and I go to use the API General Cure, should I give him a day or two of breakin just clean warm water, or just go straight from the salt to the API General Cure?


----------



## megaredize (May 21, 2012)

thats great that he ate already!


----------



## PaintedOaksOki (Oct 6, 2011)

He ate a second pellet too, he's still very shy (Obviously, as I haven't even had him for over 24hrs yet) so he won't come to the front of the tank, and notice the food. I don't know how to describe his personality, or what I've seen so far... I guess you could say he's cheeky. He'll swim to the front, and then look at me, and race to the back. I'm already attached to him! I love his tail, and it's not even that great of a tail o.o It's kind of rotted away, but it's still so big an flowy! I can't wait for his colors to fully come through!


----------



## megaredize (May 21, 2012)

yeah i bet once his tail heals it will be gorgeous! its already big as it is


----------



## PaintedOaksOki (Oct 6, 2011)

I know o.o the other fish I looked at looked like a plakat his tail was so short!


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

so pretty! im so happy for you! how much$$ ?


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

He's so pretty!! It's great you adopted him.


----------



## PaintedOaksOki (Oct 6, 2011)

I paid $21, for him, and the two smallest sizes of AQ salt and stress coat! Tug himself was $10... thanks to the people who set the prices in my area... AND Petsmart is the cheapest store to buy things from ;-; Still outrageous, but eh, only way to get my fishie, and I love him, so IDC.

And thanks! He's got a few blue stripes in his tail, so I'm hoping he actually does get a banded tail, with time!!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Awesome! I'm glad you have Tug. He's handsome! I bet he doesn't even need aq salt. Pure clean water should do the trick.. Also, try to get your hands on indian almond leaves. Ebay has them for cheap (that's the only way I can get them at least). They are superb for bettas (antibiotic, and good for slime coat and tans the water.Just great for bettas). I haven't had a problem with my fish since using them, they're always in the tank, it gives it a more natural look and strengthens my fish. (in Thailand, bettas are conditioned to fight and breed with IAL)


----------



## PaintedOaksOki (Oct 6, 2011)

Good to know! I have the AQ salt in there to help with the finrot, do you think that I can still get rid of the fin rot without any meds, like with just, clean warm water? 
And thanks! The pictures don't do him much justice, you can't see the blue/purple on him!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Well it would help to know what the edges of his tail look like exactly. A lot of people inaccurately diagnose fin rot.. HM's are notorious for chewing their own tails. Fin rot leaves a red or black line on the very edge of the fin, so it looks like it's burning (like if you lit a piece of paper on fire) and it advances pretty fast. If there are chunks out of the tail or if you see ANY clear on the edge on the tail you just need to keep him in clean water. It doesn't hurt him to be in salt treatment now atm though. I usually acclimatize my new fish in salt water for their first 3 days or so.


----------



## PaintedOaksOki (Oct 6, 2011)

The whole edge of his tail is edged with black, and it's ragged looking, I'm pretty sure it's fin rot! Like you said, it looks almost like you are burning a piece of paper, (good example btw) I thought him being a tail biter, especially since he is a halfmoon. (I've heard a lot about half moon's and how a lot are infamous for their tail biting xD)


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Just wanted to make sure! I thought my old VT had fin rot once but turned out he had chewed it. Okay, keep him on the salt for 10 days. 

I would like to see his improvements- keep this like a journal for his rescue! ^-^


----------



## PaintedOaksOki (Oct 6, 2011)

I will ^.^ I hope I can get him back in his squishy cup every day now xD haha, he's so timid, I don't want to freak him out. I guess you can say we haven't 'bonded' yet since I just got him, around 1pm today!


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

He is a handsome guy...how happy he must be to have a loving home now with someone like you caring for him !


----------



## PaintedOaksOki (Oct 6, 2011)

Aw, thank you! 

He's in my five gallon, where he shall live, maybe he'll be upgraded, someday... But he's only in a half full tank, as I was unsure what condition my bett would be in when I got him! He's actually quite a good swimmer, and fairly active, I might slowly add more water over the days, since I have to do the whole 100% thing every day, since he's on salt!


----------



## misty1477 (Jun 22, 2012)

Tug is handsome now ... will be a real 'hot lookin dude' after he is all better :-D

Great job and best of luck with your new betta-boy !!!


----------



## PaintedOaksOki (Oct 6, 2011)

Thank you!! I'll be doing a water change here soon, and might add some more water, because at them moment he's in a half filled five gallon!


----------



## cataze (Nov 29, 2011)

He's beautiful! I'm sure once he gets settled, he'll be more outgoing. At first my Akira was always hiding from me...after a couple of days he would zoom to the front of the tank to say hi as soon as I came in the room! :lol:

Congratulations on your new friend...he's lucky to have someone so caring to adopt him!!!


----------



## PaintedOaksOki (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanks! 
I'm still debating on whether or not I should raise the water level yet, because to get to the surface seems to be a bit of a challenge for the little guy!


----------



## cataze (Nov 29, 2011)

I would leave it low for a bit, so it's easier on him. With clean warm water, it shouldn't take long for him to perk up. I hate to think of them sitting in that cold, dirty water...


----------



## PaintedOaksOki (Oct 6, 2011)

*Update*

So we did our first water change, and it took a bit of coaxing to get him back in the cup! I fed him his first meal in his cup, so I'm hoping he makes the connection between the cup, and the food!  
I think he also bit his tail at some point, because he has nice smooth piece missing from his tail! There are no black edges like there is around the other areas from the finrot...

He's doing better, and I might get some more pictures up of him, when I take some more! :-D


----------



## jenjen182 (Jul 20, 2012)

Wow, this is really great! You are obviously a kind person who cares about these bettas and treats them like people. My personal motto with bettas is, "Don't treat them like a pet, treat them like family." I have a beautiful Double-tail/Halfmoon Betta named Emperor (he looks very regal) that I got today from Petco. We've already strongly bonded, and whenever I walk in, he runs up and responds to his name. Tug looks beautiful, and he's very lucky to get such a nice owner! I will try to put some pictures of Emperor in my avatar, but he's very camera shy! Hee hee... see, they do have personalities!


----------



## PaintedOaksOki (Oct 6, 2011)

O.O PRETTY I wish I had a betta like that! haha! My betta count will slowly rise, you watch...I plan getting more, after we get our new puppy... Hehe


----------



## jenjen182 (Jul 20, 2012)

Thanks! I really love him.

I probably won't up my betta count; I have a puppy too, a sweet sheltie named Rico, who is amazing, but takes up my time! 

What breed are you looking in to? And most importantly, how's little Tug?


----------



## PaintedOaksOki (Oct 6, 2011)

We are getting a black Miniature Schnauzer male puppy, who we named Gus! We already have one Schauzer, who is also a mini named Lucy!  

Tug is doing great! He's gotten a lot more active since yesterday! My dad doesn't think the whole 100% water change every day while he's on AQ salt is a good idea. I understand that it is stressful but, can he get better with just clean warm water? He has finrot. I personally think that he needs to stay on medication, as I'm not liking the looks of the finrot. I mean it's not BAD but it definitely could look much better! 
I think Tug also took a nice chunk out of his pretty red tail, last night, or this morning! He's got a nice little chunk missing from it! 
He's also eaten four pellets this morning! Well two for breakfast, and two snacks xD I couldn't help it! He was just swimming at the front just waiting to be fed! I opened the little feeding lid and he swam to the top! Haha, he's getting used to the whole, routine thing, and I've only had him for about 26hrs... Just over a day, haha!


----------



## PaintedOaksOki (Oct 6, 2011)

Uh oh, Tug may be taking a turn for the worst, he's laying in the corner, sort of gasping... I hope he'll be ok!! D:


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Gasping? Like rapid gill movement? is he at the surface or on the bottom??


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Tikibirds said:


> Gasping? Like rapid gill movement? is he at the surface or on the bottom??


Agreed. Is there a way you could post a video?


----------



## jenjen182 (Jul 20, 2012)

Oh my gosh, oh no! My old betta Pumpkin did that exact same thing and he passed away! Quick, are there any signs of disease/illness? Hang in there Tug!


----------



## PaintedOaksOki (Oct 6, 2011)

He's at the bottom, and his little mouth is in sync with the rapid gill movement...

I can probably snag my sister's iPod again (mine is too old) and take a video...


----------



## jenjen182 (Jul 20, 2012)

No, no, no!!!  I feel for you @PaintedOaks. Is that all you see that is wrong? If so, do a water change, or try some pellets! Do you thing he might have blockage from the 4 pellets you gave him? Sorry if I sound panicked, but I am. I hate to have nice people lose their bettas, after all you bond fast...


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

PaintedOaksOki said:


> He's at the bottom, and his little mouth is in sync with the rapid gill movement...
> 
> I can probably snag my sister's iPod again (mine is too old) and take a video...


Okay yeah a video might help.

Any other signs of issues? Are his scales sticking outwards, like a pinecone?


----------



## PaintedOaksOki (Oct 6, 2011)

No, no pineconing...


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

OK, I know what you are talking about with the rapid mouth/gill movement. Is it really fast?

Did anything change, like did you do a water change today or use any chemicals like febreeze or spray near his tank? 

You are only using AQ salt at this time, right? or did you add in some kind of medication as well. 

It's not always a death sentence depending on what the cause is...


----------



## PaintedOaksOki (Oct 6, 2011)

He seems to have gotten a bit better, but he's still in that one corner...


----------



## PaintedOaksOki (Oct 6, 2011)

He seems to be all over the place, stability wise, one second he's fine, and the next he's breathing fast, then slower.... Murr, he's making me nervous...

No I haven't used any sort of Febreeze or anything near the tank, he has AQ salt, Prime, and Stresscoat in his water...


----------



## jenjen182 (Jul 20, 2012)

How is he now??? Is he moving at all?


----------



## PaintedOaksOki (Oct 6, 2011)

He goes and sits at the bottom, rather listless, not moving a single fin, only thing that moves are his gills... He goes up to the surface everynow and again...


----------



## athenr3134 (Jul 31, 2012)

PaintedOaksOki said:


> I paid $21, for him, and the two smallest sizes of AQ salt and stress coat! Tug himself was $10... thanks to the people who set the prices in my area... AND Petsmart is the cheapest store to buy things from ;-; Still outrageous, but eh, only way to get my fishie, and I love him, so IDC.
> 
> And thanks! He's got a few blue stripes in his tail, so I'm hoping he actually does get a banded tail, with time!!




wow you paid 21 bucks for betta at petsmart.... i only paid 4 for mine. it was 4 or 7 i cant really remember which. hmm oh wait scratch that... lol you said 10 phew... lol


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Hmmm...not sure what would of caused that.
Normally I associate that type of behavior with ammonia poisioning/poor water quality or stress of some type...like when I do WC's on Derpy (who has been sick for like 3 months now...i think he has a damaged swim bladder). When he goes back into the tank he has the rapid gill/mouth movement even though he is acclimated for 30 minutes or more. 

I guess just keep an eye on him and keep him in a quiet/dark location.


----------



## PaintedOaksOki (Oct 6, 2011)

Yeah, $10... xD Cheapest price for a half moon in town...


----------



## PaintedOaksOki (Oct 6, 2011)

Tikibirds said:


> Hmmm...not sure what would of caused that.
> Normally I associate that type of behavior with ammonia poisioning/poor water quality or stress of some type...like when I do WC's on Derpy (who has been sick for like 3 months now...i think he has a damaged swim bladder). When he goes back into the tank he has the rapid gill/mouth movement even though he is acclimated for 30 minutes or more.
> 
> I guess just keep an eye on him and keep him in a quiet/dark location.


 He's in my room, only person who enters is me... and it's downstairs so it's quiet... Should I turn off the tank light?


----------



## athenr3134 (Jul 31, 2012)

umm as far as getting more betta i have been told you can't pair males together or male and female unless the female is ready to mate. these are fighter fish and the males will eat each other. a divider in the tank doesn't work but only sometimes it will. when it doesn't work its because the fishes tend to get depressed for being in such of a confined area. now you get a ten gallon tank and put a divider then i think that should be alright but i wouldn't do more than one on each side.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Do you turn off the tank light at night time? How long is the light usually left on?


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I think I would turn it off for the time being...


----------



## athenr3134 (Jul 31, 2012)

oh i can actually answer this one... i usually leave the light off because my friend told me who is all about Betta and Oscar fish said that algae can build up from the light so i use it sparingly.


----------



## PaintedOaksOki (Oct 6, 2011)

Hmm... Well depending on the day... If it's a school day the tank is turned on at about 7:30, and then shut off at any where between 8-9:30... Otherwise it's about 10 am before the light is turned on, and around the same time, 8-9:30 lights out.

I know I can't keep multiple bettas in the same tank, I have multiple spare tanks hanging around


----------



## athenr3134 (Jul 31, 2012)

teeneythebetta said:


> Do you turn off the tank light at night time? How long is the light usually left on?



p.s. i actually turn on an over head light that has a dimmer and put it on low so he can see. i have my betta in the kitchen well my kitchen is an eat in kitchen so hes next to a window. you have to make sure he gets enough lighting but not too much and not too little otherwise it could kill the fish!


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

athenr3134 said:


> oh i can actually answer this one... i usually leave the light off because my friend told me who is all about Betta and Oscar fish said that algae can build up from the light so i use it sparingly.


Yes this is true. A decent phosphate level + light often contributes to algae. Algae is not bad for the fish, it's just unsightly to humans. 

If you get some Marimo moss balls they will help take up nutrients thus they help prevent algae growth.

I leave my tank light on for 12 hours a day and I've never seen a speck of algae.


----------



## PaintedOaksOki (Oct 6, 2011)

He's swimming! ^.^


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I kinda want to say to do a 100% water change now and add in conditioner - but I'm not sure that would help or do more harm. I'm thinking something is not right with his water....but, if he is already stressed I don;t want him to be even more stressed. 

Edit:

if he is acting normal, ignore the above.



> I leave my tank light on for 12 hours a day and I've never seen a speck of algae.


I also think you need to overfeed the fish to get algae


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

PaintedOaksOki said:


> Hmm... Well depending on the day... If it's a school day the tank is turned on at about 7:30, and then shut off at any where between 8-9:30... Otherwise it's about 10 am before the light is turned on, and around the same time, 8-9:30 lights out.
> 
> I know I can't keep multiple bettas in the same tank, I have multiple spare tanks hanging around


Okay I was just wondering because some people leave their tank light on 24/7 it will stress the fish out and prevent it from getting rest.


----------



## PaintedOaksOki (Oct 6, 2011)

O.O I could never leave my tank light on... When I sleep, I live the room nice and dark! lol


----------



## PaintedOaksOki (Oct 6, 2011)

Maybe he was just chilling and I was just paranoid >.< who knows xD


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

PaintedOaksOki said:


> Maybe he was just chilling and I was just paranoid >.< who knows xD


Earlier Teeney gave me a scare.
She was acting normal this morning when I fed her but shortly after she was laying on the bottom of the tank and very slowly swimming along decor occasionally. This is NOTHING like her, she didn't knowledge my existance. She's usually zipping around her tank 24/7

Then a couple hours later she was herself again. I think it was because this morning we had a storm & my power was turning on & off and on & off, etc. So her tank light was flickering. I think it stressed her out.


----------



## PaintedOaksOki (Oct 6, 2011)

ah I see, well good to know she's feeling better too! ^.^


----------



## jenjen182 (Jul 20, 2012)

PaintedOaksOki said:


> Yeah, $10... xD Cheapest price for a half moon in town...





PaintedOaksOki said:


> He's in my room, only person who enters is me... and it's downstairs so it's quiet... Should I turn off the tank light?


Yes, that is a super cheap price for a halfmoon! I got Emperor (Half-Moon/Double Tail) for $15.

As for the light, well, how often do you leave the light on? It's highly plausible he could have too much light- bettas do not like direct light. Turn it off and watch him for a minute and see if he reacts. If not, turn it back on. 

I hope Tug is OK! :|


----------



## jenjen182 (Jul 20, 2012)

OK, just read the messages... Glad to hear Tug is OK! 

I think we were all freaking out for a while...


----------



## PaintedOaksOki (Oct 6, 2011)

haha, he probably hasn't gotten used to the the whole warm water, and the whole thing that he can swim!! 
Do you think I should keep him on AQ salt until the finrot is gone? Unless it persists past 10days of course. Or do you think I could leave him in clean warm water and see what that does?


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

PaintedOaksOki said:


> haha, he probably hasn't gotten used to the the whole warm water, and the whole thing that he can swim!!
> Do you think I should keep him on AQ salt until the finrot is gone? Unless it persists past 10days of course. Or do you think I could leave him in clean warm water and see what that does?


Keep him in the AQ salt


----------



## PaintedOaksOki (Oct 6, 2011)

Alright, my dad thought the water changes daily would be too stressful for the little guy, because I'm doing 100% daily because of the salt. Can I do this another way with out removing Tug?


----------



## athenr3134 (Jul 31, 2012)

yes just do a 25% water change if you have a 2.5 gallon tank you take out an inch of water i measured my tank its 7 inches of water so that means 7/.25 = 1 inch roughly. I actually put the aq salt in when i got my fish and it hasn't harmed him in anyway. he's not been in there but 5 days so far. since he has a filtered tank i won't change any water for at least a month unless it gets too cloudy to a point i can't see him. i am at a loss as to why people change the water 100% daily unless you don't have a filtered system then yes you do need to change 100%. however typically you only need to change 25% then add back what needs to be added back.


----------



## PaintedOaksOki (Oct 6, 2011)

I thought with AQ salt you needed to do 100% changes.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

athenr3134 said:


> yes just do a 25% water change if you have a 2.5 gallon tank you take out an inch of water i measured my tank its 7 inches of water so that means 7/.25 = 1 inch roughly. I actually put the aq salt in when i got my fish and it hasn't harmed him in anyway. he's not been in there but 5 days so far. since he has a filtered tank i won't change any water for at least a month unless it gets too cloudy to a point i can't see him. i am at a loss as to why people change the water 100% daily unless you don't have a filtered system then yes you do need to change 100%. however typically you only need to change 25% then add back what needs to be added back.


Please don't give Incorrect advice!
Yes when using AQ salt you will need to do 100% daily changes.

YOURE NOT GOING TO CHANGE THE WATER FOR A MONTH? OMG NO! you realize fish create ammonia right?? They need ammonia free, good quality water. You're going to kill your fish or make it sick with that water change schedule I guarantee you.


----------



## PaintedOaksOki (Oct 6, 2011)

Ok, fingers crossed that his finrot goes away soon! I feel so bad stressing him out (He doesn't get overly stressed) by moving him from cup to tank... 

I'm happy he's not an overly stressy kind of fish! Haha, I still feel bad because he doesn't like his cup to much... (I wouldn't either )


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

PaintedOaksOki said:


> Ok, fingers crossed that his finrot goes away soon! I feel so bad stressing him out (He doesn't get overly stressed) by moving him from cup to tank...
> 
> I'm happy he's not an overly stressy kind of fish! Haha, I still feel bad because he doesn't like his cup to much... (I wouldn't either )


Aww he will be okay. It's for the best, I can't wait to see him when he is better!


----------



## PaintedOaksOki (Oct 6, 2011)

@athenr1234: When my five gallon is cycled, filtered, and fully filled, I still do water changes EVERY week, 50% of it! And your tank is half the size of mine, so I should think you should be doing double? Or something of the like, but DEFINITELY not once a month!


----------



## PaintedOaksOki (Oct 6, 2011)

I'll make sure to take some picture when his tail starts growing back!! Let's just hope he doesn't end up tail biting! I really hope he doesn't I plan on getting him a pingpong ball, and/or a bottle cap for him to play with to keep him happy, and excercise him in a mirror everyother day!! Ah, I hope he doesn't!


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

PaintedOaksOki said:


> @athenr1234: When my five gallon is cycled, filtered, and fully filled, I still do water changes EVERY week, 50% of it! And your tank is half the size of mine, so I should think you should be doing double? Or something of the like, but DEFINITELY not once a month!


Every tank regardless of size and stock needs a weekly water change to maintain good water quality. 

My betta's 10 gallon cycled tank gets a 50% weekly change.


----------



## PaintedOaksOki (Oct 6, 2011)

I turned off the light for the night, about an hour ago, he was getting lazy in the corner again! I think he was just tired of the light because now he's happily swimming about, with just the light to my room on!


----------



## Pixielator (Jul 22, 2012)

PaintedOaksOki said:


> So, I went back and picked up that betta at Petsmart today! He's acclimatizing as I type this, and is swimming about his cup trying to swim about the tank. He's got some finrot, but I have two tea spoons of AQ salt and about 2.5mL of Stresscoat + in with him. My brother named him Tug (I'll exlpain this later xD) hence why the title is 'Tug, the Rescue.'
> 
> I'll get pictures of him shortly to show you guys! ^.^ He's actaully quite pretty.


http://bettascapes.com/816-2/


----------



## athenr3134 (Jul 31, 2012)

teeneythebetta said:


> Please don't give Incorrect advice!
> Yes when using AQ salt you will need to do 100% daily changes.
> 
> YOURE NOT GOING TO CHANGE THE WATER FOR A MONTH? OMG NO! you realize fish create ammonia right?? They need ammonia free, good quality water. You're going to kill your fish or make it sick with that water change schedule I guarantee you.



excuse me but my fish is very healthy! im not changing it because the filter does the work for me so i dont have to change the water as often. when i do change it.. it will be 25% each time. the less i can stress out the fish the better. i am following the guidelines of the tank so its not incorrect information. the only time you change it 100% daily is when your fish is sick or if you don't use a filter. otherwise your not allowing the filter to do its job. if you wanted to blast me send me a private message next time thank you! we test his water and its only a little bit hard but thats it everything else is fine.


----------



## athenr3134 (Jul 31, 2012)

umm hmm so i guess people don't have faith in letting the filter system do its job. ok i was going to change the water a week after getting the fish which i still might do. i think i will do 50% instead of 25% to be on the safe side. but i guess people are leery of things not working properly such as a filter and i understand that completely. really and truly your supposed to change the water every day because they poop a lot <---( not sure this part is right tho) Betta's are known to make their water filthy. i can't do that don't have the time. this is why i got a filtered tank so it could help me at least a week before i change any portion of the water. when i had my first betta well it was my client's betta he was in a one gallon bowl no filter so i had change his water more often even tho i wasn't the one changing it but now that i have a filter its supposed to make it easier on you from changing it so much and stressing the fish out! filters are made for a reason if we didn't have them then i would be doing what i used to do. would have no choice. sorry to vent a little but i had to make another point or something. lol


----------



## DiiQue (Jul 15, 2012)

Pixielator said:


> http://bettascapes.com/816-2/


Good read. For a second there I thought you'd be one of those negative types all bent against big chain stores but realized you just want to give great, sound information. One thing though, and this is just my opinion, but your signature kind of contradicts the essence of the article (The line about "after reading this and you still buy a fish then you don't really care"). You might turn away people rather than getting them to come and look at the piece. Anyways, thanks for sharing the link.

@OP: Good job with Tug!


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

:shock: 

A filter does not remove ammonia, you know, the thing that is toxic to fish? And you know, nitrite which is toxic to fish? When your fish's gills are burning then I hope you realize what you're doing.

And yes, 100% changes are necessary for sick fish. Painted's fish is sick, that's why it is in aquarium salt! 100% changes are also needed for people that are not cycling their tanks to rid of excess ammonia.

I didn't pm you because people are reading the Information you are giving and it wouldn't be fair for me to let people kill their fish.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Also, using AQ salt for no reason is not recommended. If you use AQ salt for more than 10 days, it will damage your betta's labyrinth organ and kill him.


----------



## jenjen182 (Jul 20, 2012)

Gosh, I'm so relieved Tug is OK. Emperor and I were worried about him!  Thanks to @teeneythebetta for the tips on tank cleaning; you can never get too much info, right?


----------



## PaintedOaksOki (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm amazed at how fast a betta's fins grow back!! That chunk where it looked like he bit his tail, looks nonexistant today!  The finrot is also on the run now so we should be able to stop trying to catch the little guy here soon, haha! I haven't done his water change today because, little Tug doesn't want to be caught! Any tips?


----------



## jenjen182 (Jul 20, 2012)

Good! Tug seems to be happy and healthy; yes, if he's in a good environment with high-quality water and care his tail should heal fast. Just make sure he's not a long-term tail biter. 

I sure hope the fin rot goes away nice and easy; we are all hoping for Tug to be safe and happy! Be sure to tell us how he is.

As for cleaning the water, well, I've sure had my experiences with bettas who are like "Uh, uh." when it's time to clean the water! My last betta, Pumpkin, hated it too. We were reduced to not using a net to scoop him up, but a solo cup, which seemed to work better. Fortunately, Pumpkin wasn't a jumper, so we didn't have any problems with him leaping out, but the solo cup is only if you are desperate and have a non-jumper. I'm lucky with Emperor because his filter keeps his water clean and he just swims into the net like, "Yay, cleaning time!". LOL.  

Give us lots of updates; I'm on the edge of my seat hoping for the little guy!


----------



## PaintedOaksOki (Oct 6, 2011)

I have his cup from the store, which I used yesterday, our first water change, I just think he doesn't like the idea of sitting in a cup >.< I wouldn't either!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Good news! I'm so glad to hear!


----------



## jenjen182 (Jul 20, 2012)

PaintedOaksOki said:


> I have his cup from the store, which I used yesterday, our first water change, I just think he doesn't like the idea of sitting in a cup >.< I wouldn't either!


Yeah, cups aren't fun... Emperor isn't a huge fan either. I got him this big vase that he uses and he's happy with that... is Tug's fin rot doing OK?


----------



## PaintedOaksOki (Oct 6, 2011)

Yes it is, by tomorrow or the next day it should be gone!  It reduced dramactically over night!


----------



## jenjen182 (Jul 20, 2012)

Yay! That's fantastic. I'm so happy for you and Tug! Owners and bettas bond fast.


----------



## PaintedOaksOki (Oct 6, 2011)

Still have yet to get him into his cup for the water change, I go and fail, and take a break, xD I wish he would just get in his cup, or the net, either would be great!


----------



## PaintedOaksOki (Oct 6, 2011)

I feel so bad for causing him to freak out when I try to catch him, yesterday everything went smoothly and we had no issues! Murr... HOw do you guys get your bettas into their cups, or temporary holding tanks?


----------



## jenjen182 (Jul 20, 2012)

Well, like I said, Emperor usually swims into his cup or tank. It sounds like Tug is shaking his head and saying, "No way!" LOL. 

If you are super desperate, some people guide the betta in with their hands or use a ladel to scoop them up, like betta soup... ha ha. 

Just keep trying to corner him- is your tank square like, or a bow tank?


----------



## PaintedOaksOki (Oct 6, 2011)

Uh I think it's like a half hex or some thing, the front has two edges, and the back is flat...

I've been trying to guide him into the cup using the net, and yesterday he went into the cup, using this method.


----------



## jenjen182 (Jul 20, 2012)

OK, Hmmm... I'm considering possible ways you can do this. Try just grabbing the cup and lowering it into the water, no net. Corner him and try to scoop him up. Let me know how this works!


----------



## PaintedOaksOki (Oct 6, 2011)

I try that again. he's spazzs out when you try to catch him xD


----------



## jenjen182 (Jul 20, 2012)

LOL. Goodness Tug, your owner is trying to help you!


----------



## athenr3134 (Jul 31, 2012)

All smiles from reading this post and keeping up with tug!! I've been praying for the little guy!


----------



## PaintedOaksOki (Oct 6, 2011)

Still haven't gotten him in his cup... maybe I'm being to gentle and should be trying a little harder to catch him (With out hurting the little guy of course xD)

I've even tried feeding him a pellet, and scooping him up while he ate! lol He's fast, that tail of his doesn't way him down... I think it propells hims O.O


----------



## jenjen182 (Jul 20, 2012)

Oh my goodness, he still won't go in there... I would just go for it. Be gentle enough not to hurt him, but let him know you're serious about this water change...


----------



## PaintedOaksOki (Oct 6, 2011)

I Think I have to remove some of his decorations to actually function with that net...


----------



## jenjen182 (Jul 20, 2012)

Yeah, give that a try- remove them then go for it. He won't be able to hide.


----------



## PaintedOaksOki (Oct 6, 2011)

I DID IT! I had to remove his house, and one of his plants but he thought he got away but I pulled the cup out and he was in xD Silly boy! Now to do this water change nice and quick for the little guy, he's a little stressed out after our little chase! lol


----------



## PaintedOaksOki (Oct 6, 2011)

Well I'm going to pull out the FD bloodworms and give him one here quickly as a reward for being tricked into the cup/going in xD


----------



## jenjen182 (Jul 20, 2012)

Great job!! Now you can give him a nice cleaning, which I'm sure he'll appreciate. He probably is scared that he will get taken back to the petstore, away from his new wonderful home! Ohhhh, Tug... XD


----------



## Pixielator (Jul 22, 2012)

DiiQue said:


> Good read. For a second there I thought you'd be one of those negative types all bent against big chain stores but realized you just want to give great, sound information. One thing though, and this is just my opinion, but your signature kind of contradicts the essence of the article (The line about "after reading this and you still buy a fish then you don't really care"). You might turn away people rather than getting them to come and look at the piece. Anyways, thanks for sharing the link.
> 
> @OP: Good job with Tug!


 
I know. I wasn't sure if I should keep that part or not. I took it off now. Its just hard to stay patient with people. I feel like some already know this stuff but they do it anyway. And if I were to ask them why, they'd say "I just couldn't help it, it looked so pathetic." I understand that its difficult to resist, but if you really love bettas, then wouldn't you be able to muster up some will power for the cause?? And some people I feel just don't care. Maybe I'm wrong. But with how many people do this, thats what it seems like to me. I guess I just have to try to be more patient. It would be easier if there were more people at least on this forum supporting the cause. I feel like I'm just one of a handful of people and nobody is listening, which makes me feel really frustrated and sad for the bettas.


----------



## PaintedOaksOki (Oct 6, 2011)

I definitely tried to get him for free but the petstore would not budge at all, I don't like their manager... But I understand what you mean! Don't worry, I try to support the cause, but it kind of fell through with Tug here xD


----------



## Pixielator (Jul 22, 2012)

I really hope you do...


----------



## jenjen182 (Jul 20, 2012)

I totally hate betta abuse, but I disagree with you Pixelator. PaintedOaks was only trying to help poor Tug, and if we didn't buy and rescue bettas, the stores would just buy more and more and more and more would die. If PaintedOaks hadn't stepped in, Tug would be dead right now. So, PaintedOaks saved his life, and made one betta's life non-miserable.


----------



## Pixielator (Jul 22, 2012)

jenjen182 said:


> I totally hate betta abuse, but I disagree with you Pixelator. PaintedOaks was only trying to help poor Tug, and if we didn't buy and rescue bettas, the stores would just buy more and more and more and more would die. If PaintedOaks hadn't stepped in, Tug would be dead right now. So, PaintedOaks saved his life, and made one betta's life non-miserable.


Buying that fish was a temporary solution that actually wasn't a solution at all. While their heart may have been in the right place, their action supported the store. By buying sick bettas from a store that obviously abuses them, you know what you're telling them? "It doesn't matter if the bettas are sick or not, we'll buy them anyway. Heres your money, go on and abuse your bettas like you've been doing, heck with all these sympathy buys I'll be doing, your profit may go UP if you keep abusing the bettas!" THAT is not going to make the store change their ways, that will make them continue on exactly as before, because they don't care about the bettas, they care about profit. Unless you voice your concern and stop buying from places like that and get others to follow your lead, no change will take place.


----------



## PaintedOaksOki (Oct 6, 2011)

Alright, let's not start a big argument, but a friendly debate seems ok  

I must agree, it solves the problem temporarily, but not a life long solution, for resolving the issue.


----------



## Pixielator (Jul 22, 2012)

I wasn't trying to argue. Did I seem rude?

-EDIT- While talking about this subject, I am not trying to patronize anybody for the choices they've made or tell them that they're evil or anything like that at all. I am just trying to help everyone understand how they can REALLY help bettas, because I feel it's important. I'm sure all you other betta lovers can understand, right? I do not want to yell at or scold anyone or humiliate them, if it ever seem like thats what I'm doing, I'm really not trying to. Its difficult to figure out the tone of the text sometimes, since you can't hear the person's voice. But I never want to be disrespectful or rude or any of that, I'm just trying to inform people of the truth so that they'll learn how to really help bettas instead of hurting the cause by doing what they think will help. Yes it will help that one betta of course, but what about the ones back at the store? What about the ones that the store was encouraged to buy because you bought that sick one? Nobody wants to hear that they may have hurt bettas by doing what they thought was helping, but its got to be said, because this happens all too often, and I feel there should be a change, for the bettas.

And thank you PaintedOaksOki.


----------



## jenjen182 (Jul 20, 2012)

OK, Pixelator, I see your point. Like PaintedOaks said, we both have differing opinions, and I apologize for coming out and sounding like I wanted to argue. My point is that we have differing opinions and we should both agree to disagree. 

Anyway, how is Tug PaintedOaks?


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

I read somewhere the other day that walmart makes profit even on the dead ones... Can't remember exactly what about it that is, I think they consider the dead bettas "damaged products" and somehow make money from that.

ANYWAYS, I'm glad Tug is doing good


----------



## jenjen182 (Jul 20, 2012)

Wow, they make profit on the DEAD ones? How is that possible?


----------



## Pixielator (Jul 22, 2012)

teeneythebetta said:


> I read somewhere the other day that walmart makes profit even on the dead ones... Can't remember exactly what about it that is, I think they consider the dead bettas "damaged products" and somehow make money from that.
> 
> ANYWAYS, I'm glad Tug is doing good


Do you remember where you read it?


----------



## DiiQue (Jul 15, 2012)

They probably claim the dead ones as a net operating loss and they add them all up during tax season and get tax breaks/credits because they "lost money". It's not just with bettas mind you, but with all of their expenditures. If they decided to build a new store somewhere and then had to pull out, they would file that as a loss as well.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Pixielator said:


> Do you remember where you read it?


I finally found it! Just scroll down, shirleythebetta explains: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=110770


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

They're not considered live organisms over merchandise. They claim credit on "damaged goods" like any receiving department. I'm not sure how WalMart's works but I did receiving at a Canadian drugstore and damaged product gets replaced by the company who provided it (ex: chips are damaged, so Lay's replaces the damaged bags for new ones) Not exactly making money off them but not losing either.


----------



## jenjen182 (Jul 20, 2012)

My goodness, I can't believe that story. How could Walmart do something like that??? It makes me want to cry... *sniff*. I'm looking happily at my betta Emperor right now though because I'm so happy that I have him with me. I can't imagine how I would feel if I lost him; we have bonded tightly. I love him so much I even got him his own fan to cool him down on hot days- like today!


----------



## jenjen182 (Jul 20, 2012)

Hey everyone- I made a petition for Walmart to stop the abuse of betta fish! Sign and pass it on. http://www.thepetitionsite.com/343/175/958/stop-the-abuse-of-betta-fish/#sign


----------



## athenr3134 (Jul 31, 2012)

jenjen182 said:


> Well, like I said, Emperor usually swims into his cup or tank. It sounds like Tug is shaking his head and saying, "No way!" LOL.
> 
> If you are super desperate, some people guide the betta in with their hands or use a ladel to scoop them up, like betta soup... ha ha.
> 
> Just keep trying to corner him- is your tank square like, or a bow tank?


Never touch your fish... Or pet it for any reason he has a slim coat on him to pretect him and its very harmful if you touch or pet him.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

athenr3134 said:


> Never touch your fish... Or pet it for any reason he has a slim coat on him to pretect him and its very harmful if you touch or pet him.


I agree. The slime coat helps protect the fish from illness and disease. Removal of the slime coat can make him more prone to infections.

You should try to prevent touching him unless you HAVE to. (any by that I mean if he fell on the floor you'd have to pick him up.)


----------



## Pixielator (Jul 22, 2012)

jenjen182 said:


> Hey everyone- I made a petition for Walmart to stop the abuse of betta fish! Sign and pass it on. http://www.thepetitionsite.com/343/175/958/stop-the-abuse-of-betta-fish/#sign


You should make a separate thread for this petition so more people will see it.


----------



## PaintedOaksOki (Oct 6, 2011)

I never had to touch Tug, don't worry!  He's doing good, and he got a FD Bloodworm (just one) as a treat today, I wasn't sure if he'd like them, because my last betta, Oki, was a picky eater, and wouldn't eat them ;-; lol


----------



## cataze (Nov 29, 2011)

Tug ate a FD Bloodworm...that's great!!!! He's probably thinking "this place is so much better than my last place!" LOL


----------



## PaintedOaksOki (Oct 6, 2011)

Haha, I hope so ^.^ His finrot is almost gone, and hopefully by tomorrow it'll be gone, or the next day!


----------



## jenjen182 (Jul 20, 2012)

OK, yeah, I never touch Emperor with my hands. What I mean to say, is guide them. You use your hand to direct them in the direction of the net. 

Good to hear Tug is well!


----------



## jenjen182 (Jul 20, 2012)

Pixielator said:


> You should make a separate thread for this petition so more people will see it.


Doing that right now! Thanks for the suggestion.:-D


----------



## jenjen182 (Jul 20, 2012)

Is Tug alright? What about his fin rot?


----------



## PaintedOaksOki (Oct 6, 2011)

Yeah he's been doing great!  I have to go check up on him this morning yet her soon, (I'm stuck upstairs watching brother) I think he'll be ok with a few extra hours of 'sleep' as I usually don't get up for a few hours yet.


----------



## jenjen182 (Jul 20, 2012)

Good! Emperor is doing great too; I just gave him his morning pellet. What do you feed Tug?


----------



## BettaBaited (May 22, 2012)

@ jenjen- Thumbs up for the petition! I just hope it actually goes somewhere...


----------



## jenjen182 (Jul 20, 2012)

Thanks @BettaBaited! I really hope it does too...


----------



## misty1477 (Jun 22, 2012)

jenjen182 said:


> Hey everyone- I made a petition for Walmart to stop the abuse of betta fish! Sign and pass it on. http://www.thepetitionsite.com/343/175/958/stop-the-abuse-of-betta-fish/#sign


Here is a good site to start a petition www.change.org

I have signed many petitions for various issues on the site.

Good Luck :-D


----------



## jenjen182 (Jul 20, 2012)

Thanks, yeah, I use this one too as well.


----------



## PaintedOaksOki (Oct 6, 2011)

Uh oh, :/ ever since the water change today Tug hasn't been the same... At first he was stressed out, and swimming back and forth infront of the glass, and now he's just laying near the bottom, he does go up for air everyonce in a while though... but other than that you can barely even see his gills move.


----------



## Pixielator (Jul 22, 2012)

Was the new water the same temp as the old water?


----------



## PaintedOaksOki (Oct 6, 2011)

Yes it is, 80F


----------



## Pixielator (Jul 22, 2012)

Was it 80F when you put it in? Is it from the same source as the old water?


----------



## PaintedOaksOki (Oct 6, 2011)

Yes it was, I let the heater kick in and level out the water before I let him re-acclimatize to the water. I even checked the thermometer, which reads 80F. Yes, I always use the same tap in my house.


----------



## Pixielator (Jul 22, 2012)

Hm, idk, thats never happened to any of my bettas. Hopefully someone more experienced will comment on this. I wish I could help.


----------



## PaintedOaksOki (Oct 6, 2011)

He's worrying me!! :/ Aug, I hate when animals do this to me >.< I just hope he'll be alright!


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

He might just be a tad stressed, Teeney did this the other day when our power was going on and off, on and off, etc. Her tank light was flickering. For hours she was laying around and I was freaking out.

If he is acting this way tomorrow, THEN I'd worry.

Keep us updated.


----------



## PaintedOaksOki (Oct 6, 2011)

Ok, I'll check up on him tomorrow too! (Well of course I'm going to check up on him lol)


----------



## jenjen182 (Jul 20, 2012)

Oh no! Poor Tug...


----------



## PaintedOaksOki (Oct 6, 2011)

After his water change Tug has been doing better, but still resting in that same spot A LOT.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Hmm, maybe he just likes that spot? 
Is he eating ok and everything?


----------



## misty1477 (Jun 22, 2012)

Hope Tug is okay.

Keep us posted.


----------



## jenjen182 (Jul 20, 2012)

How's Tug? I heard he was resting in the same spot yesterday...


----------



## PaintedOaksOki (Oct 6, 2011)

He's so-so, better than he has been, stress stripes have faded out now, and he's been more active, but chills in that spot a lot still. xD I'm not worried anymore.


----------



## cataze (Nov 29, 2011)

Good to hear!


----------



## jenjen182 (Jul 20, 2012)

Maybe that's just his favorite spot.


----------



## PaintedOaksOki (Oct 6, 2011)

Maybe xD


----------



## jenjen182 (Jul 20, 2012)

Is he still hanging out there? It's good to hear he's healthy. Do you think you could post some pics?


----------



## PaintedOaksOki (Oct 6, 2011)

He's doing MUCH better he has been swimming around since I turned the light on xD Silly boy

OH! and water changes are no longer a hassle! He doesn't try and bolt whenever the cup and net enter the water (I use the net to herd him into the cup xD) It takes about a minute to get him in the cup! Or less


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

I'm glad he's doing well!!


----------



## PaintedOaksOki (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## jenjen182 (Jul 20, 2012)

Great. Keep up the good work!


----------



## PaintedOaksOki (Oct 6, 2011)

It's so easy to catch him now, I didn't even have to use the net xD


----------



## jenjen182 (Jul 20, 2012)

Hey, how's Tug? Haven't heard anything in a while...


----------

